# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  المكتبات المستعملة في الرياض

## مالك بن أنس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مما لا شك فيه أن طالب العلم  حريص على أن يقتني الكتب ذات الطبعات المحققة تحقيقا جيدا  
وهذا المجلس المبارك  يشارك فيه مشايخ لهم باع طويل مع النسخ النادرة .
فارجو  منهم  أن لا يبخلوا علينا بذكر أهم المكتبات المستعملة  في الرياض  , فإني لا اعرف إلا  المنهاج و الخزانة  و الكتاب و الموسوعة والاطروحة .

وأظن أن الرياض مليئة  بهذه الدور التي لا يعرف لها طريق  .

وشكرا لكم سلفا .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

ما شاء الله عليك يابن أنس كل ما ذكرت لا يكفيك .
عمومًا هذه فرصة جيدة لعلنا نستفيد ، أنا أذكر بالإضافة لما ذكرت :
- مكتبة إمام الدعوة طريق الملك عبدالله قبل الأطروحة بإشارة واحدة .
- مكتبة الخريجي.
- مكتبة الموسوعة 1 . وهي غير الموسوعة 2 التي في طريق الملك عبد الله .
- مكتبة الدخيل في طريق الملك عبد الله بين الأطروحة والموسوعة2.
- مكتبة المنهاج لها أكثر من فرع .
- وهناك مكتبة ليست للمستعمل لكن بها الكثير من الكتب النادرة ، وهي مكتبة اللواء .
المشكلة أنا لا أعرف أسماء الأحياء بدقة .
أقترح أن تجمع كل المكتبات التي تذكر في هذا الموضوع في ملف وتكتب عناوينها .

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

بارك الله فيكما، ونفع بعلمكما، فما ذكرتماه هي من أشهر المكتبات المستعملة في الرياض، ومعرفة طالب العلم لبعض هذه المكتبات جيد؛ فكم من الكتب النادرة الطيبة تجدها في هذه المكتبات.
صادف يوماً من الأيام أن دخلت مكتبةً مستعملةً، فكنت أبحث في الكتب قسم التفسير، فوعت يدي على قرآن كريم طبع عام 1324 هـ بمصر، وكذلك وقعت على عدد من الكتب النوادر والطبعات النادرة في عدد من المكتبات المستعملة، ومن المكتبات التي كنت أتعامل معها وأذهب إليها مكتبة (البداية والنهاية) في شارع خالد بن الوليد -إنكاس سابقاً- ولديه عدد من الكتب النادرة والطيبة.

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله

وأيضاً الأخيار 

وأظن أتها في الروضة

----------


## مالك بن أنس

اقتراح موفق أخي  العزيز المفضال  علي , وأتمنى أن يعجل به . 
أما بالنسبة  لمكتبة (البداية والنهاية) في شارع خالد بن الوليد 
أين بالضبط ؟  فلو وصفت لنا مكانها   أخي وليد بارك الله فيك .

----------


## ابن رجب

احسن الله أليكم ,,

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

ولكن كتب بعضها أغلى من الكتب الجديدة

----------


## الباحث 1

حبذا لو ذكرتم أمام كل مكتبة : العنوان بدقة - رقم الهاتف .

----------


## مالك بن أنس

دار المنهاج( مخرج 15 على اليمين وأنت متجه غرب والدائري أمامك )  (014456229)
الخزانة (مخرج 15 على اليمين وانت متجه شرق والدائري امامك ) (014935319)
الأطروحة ( طريق الملك عبدالله على اليمين وانت متجه غرب بعد التخصصي) (014881005)
دار امام الدعوة ( كسابقتها الاطروحة) (014707612)

وان اتتني معلومات اضافية  فلنا موعد  .

----------


## مالك بن أنس

صدقت  أخي الباحث   ولكن هذه الاسعار لنسخ نادرة   فبعضها  يستحق اكثر من قيمته .

----------


## مالك بن أنس

عفوا   أردت اخي  زين العابدين  .

----------


## مالك بن أنس

مكتبة الموسوعة للكتاب المستعمل :: الرياض حي المحمدية طريق الملك عبدالله ت/4828585
مكتبة دار الأخيار  :  الرياض – الروضة شارع الحسن بن علي ت/ 2087702.
مكتبة الفهارس  : الرياض حي الربوة مخرج (15) مقابل أسواق المجد.ت/ 2081797
مكتبة البداية والنهاية  : الرياض الروضة – شارع خالد بن الوليد (أنكاس)ت/ 2302401
مكتبة أضواء السلف : الرياض حي الربوة قبل مكتبة التدمرية   ت/2321045.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل.
وللفائدة مكتبة أضواء السلف ليست من مكتبات المستعمل فيما أعلم لكنهم يقومون بتصوير الكتب النادرة القديمة ، ولا أدري هل لديهم قسم للمستعمل أم لا .

----------


## مالك بن أنس

صدقت  أخي علي .  أضواء السلف من ناحية الجديد  هي تعتني كثيرا بطبعات الدار نفسها  لكن لديها كتبا مستعملة كثيرة ونفيسة أيضا .

----------


## أبو الحارث البقمي

جزاكم الله خيراً , موضوع قيم ومفيد للغاية .
هناك مكتبة للكتاب المستعمل , بجوار دار المحدث بمخرج 15 
وهناك التراثية التي كانت بمخرج 11 , ثم انتقلت لطريق الملك عبدالله , فيها نوادر خاصة في الرحلات والتراجم والأنساب ...
وقد جمعت -هدى الله صاحبها- بين الخبيث والطيب !

----------


## مالك بن أنس

بورك فيك أخي ( أبوالحارث)  ..
المكتبة التي بجوار دار المحدث   هي  الفهارس .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل مكتبة الفهارس التي بجوار دار المحدث فقيرة وليس فيها شيء نادر ، لكن حتى المكتبات الصغيرة هذه أحيانًا يصادفك فيها أحد الكنوز.
والسؤال لأخينا أبي الحارث البقمي بخصوص مكتبة (التراثية) نقلت لأي مكان بالضبط في طريق الملك عبد الله ؟.
وأما بالنسبة لمسألة الطيب والخبيث فكل المكتبات فيها وفيها ، فالقائمون على هذه المكتبات غالبًا تجارًا وليس طلبة علم، فهم يبيعون ما يشترى بغض النظر عن محتواه .

----------


## أبو الحارث البقمي

> والسؤال لأخينا أبي الحارث البقمي بخصوص مكتبة (التراثية) نقلت لأي مكان بالضبط في طريق الملك عبد الله ؟.
> وأما بالنسبة لمسألة الطيب والخبيث فكل المكتبات فيها وفيها ، فالقائمون على هذه المكتبات غالبًا تجارًا وليس طلبة علم، فهم يبيعون ما يشترى بغض النظر عن محتواه .


بارك الله فيك , أيها المشرف الكريم : أعلم ذلك , ولكن هذا المكتبة من نوع آخر ! في بيع بعض الكتب لأصحاب الأفكار المنحرفة والمذاهب الهدامة . وهذا واضح ومشهور للعيان .
والحمد لله أن باقي المكتبات عندنا في المملكة لاتزال في الجملة تخضع للرقابة من الجهات المختصة . 
وموقعها :
تقاطع الملك عبدالله مع الملك عبدالعزيز , وانت متجه لمخرج 10 -الدائري الشرقي- , تأتي على اليمين بعد التقاطع بكيلو تقريباً .
وفق الله الجميع .

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

> عفوا   أردت اخي  زين العابدين  .


أذكر أنني كنت في زيارة للرياض فوجدت احدى تلك المكتبات والتي هي بجوار - سوق الرياض الدولي - فأشتريت منهم كتاب - دروس العام للشيخ القاسم - بي 30 ريال وهو مستعمل , ولكنني وجدته هنا في مكة في مكتبة المنهاج جديد وبي 15 ريال فقط , والله المستعان .

----------


## الشقاوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد
فإنني قد وجدت كتاب عون الباري لحل أدلة البخاري في مكتبة الأبرار وقيمة النسخة بـ250 ريال .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> بارك الله فيك , أيها المشرف الكريم : أعلم ذلك , ولكن هذا المكتبة من نوع آخر ! في بيع بعض الكتب لأصحاب الأفكار المنحرفة والمذاهب الهدامة . وهذا واضح ومشهور للعيان .
> والحمد لله أن باقي المكتبات عندنا في المملكة لاتزال في الجملة تخضع للرقابة من الجهات المختصة . 
> وموقعها :
> تقاطع الملك عبدالله مع الملك عبدالعزيز , وانت متجه لمخرج 10 -الدائري الشرقي- , تأتي على اليمين بعد التقاطع بكيلو تقريباً .
> وفق الله الجميع .


وفيك بارك الله أخي الفاضل .
لكن في المكان الذي ذكرته لا أعرف إلا مكتبة اسمها : (((( الكـــــتاب)))) وينطبق عليها الصفة التي ذكرت ، لكنا ليست للكتاب المستعمل بل هي مكتبة للكتب الجديدة لكن تهتم بكتب السياسة وكتب دعاة التحرير والعلمانيين من أمثال محمد أراكون وحسن حنفي والجابري ونصر أبو زيد ومن لف لفهم.
فهل هي هذه التي تقصد ، إن كان كذلك فاسمها الكتاب وليس التراثية .
وكان في هذا المكان مكتبة (الدخيل) للمستعمل لكن انتقلت إلى جوار الأطروحة في طريق الملك عبد الله أيضًا في حي المحمدية بعد التقاطع مع التخصصي .

----------


## معترك النظر

> وفيك بارك الله أخي الفاضل .
> لكن في المكان الذي ذكرته لا أعرف إلا مكتبة اسمها : (((( الكـــــتاب)))) وينطبق عليها الصفة التي ذكرت ، لكنا ليست للكتاب المستعمل بل هي مكتبة للكتب الجديدة لكن تهتم بكتب السياسة وكتب دعاة التحرير والعلمانيين من أمثال محمد أراكون وحسن حنفي والجابري ونصر أبو زيد ومن لف لفهم.
> فهل هي هذه التي تقصد ، إن كان كذلك فاسمها الكتاب وليس التراثية .
> وكان في هذا المكان مكتبة (الدخيل) للمستعمل لكن انتقلت إلى جوار الأطروحة في طريق الملك عبد الله أيضًا في حي المحمدية بعد التقاطع مع التخصصي .


مكتبة الكتاب هي التي كانت تسمى في السابق التراثية

----------


## أبو أحمد العنزي

حقاً بعض المكتبات الصغيرة تجد فيها الكنوز العظيمة، وأحد الأخوة قال لي مرةً أنه وجد كتاب الامامة العظمى للدميجي عدة نسخ في إحدى مكتبات الرياض الصغيرة، علماً بأن المصاب بمرض الربو عليه اصطحاب بخاخ الربو والذي عافه الله عليه اصطحاب كمامات من أجل الغبار الكثيف.
فطلبت من زميلي توصيف المكتبة لي فلم يعرف فهو ساكن خارج الرياض ولايعرف في الرياض إلا قليلاً لكن وقعت عينه على الكتاب وقال إذا أتيت الرياض سأخبرك.

----------


## مازن الخضيري

ايضا مكتبة الخزانة - البديعة -شارع المدينة بجوار العثيم و جامع الشعلان هاتف4287140 وهي فرع للخزانة التي بالربوة

----------


## أبو الحارث البقمي

نعم , مكتبة التراثية تغير اسمها إلى [ الكتاب ] .. 

وبالله التوفيق ...

----------


## الشريف عبدالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
من يستطيع توفير لي كتاب الكرماني شرح البخاري 

ارجو الافادة من الاخوة

----------


## ضيف الله الشمراني

للأسف الشديد لا يوجد عندنا في المدينة المنورة إلا مكتبة واحدة للكتاب المستعمل وهي مكتبة أعيان في حي الأزهري ، فليتكم تخبرون أصحاب المكتبات عندكم بفتح فرع لهم في المدينة ، وأكاد أجزم أنها ستنجح وذلك لتوافر طلاب العلم والعلماء وحرص كثير منهم على اقتناء الكتب.
ومن اللطيف أن فضيلة الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير ـ حفظه الله ـ كلما جاء المدينة يزور هذه المكتبة ويشتري منها كما أخبرني البائع ، فسبحان الذي وهبه هذه المحبة والشغف بالكتب وجمعها وتفليتها قراءة ومراجعة وبحثا ومقارنة بين الطبعات ، فجزاه الله خير الجزاء ونفعنا والمسلمين بعلومه.

----------


## أبو عمر القصيمي

> ومن اللطيف أن فضيلة الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير ـ حفظه الله ـ كلما جاء المدينة يزور هذه المكتبة ويشتري منها كما أخبرني البائع ، فسبحان الذي وهبه هذه المحبة والشغف بالكتب وجمعها وتفليتها قراءة ومراجعة وبحثا ومقارنة بين الطبعات ، فجزاه الله خير الجزاء ونفعنا والمسلمين بعلومه.


كذلك في بريدة لا يوجد إلا مكتبة واحدة للمستعمل وهي ( أصداء المجتمع ) على كثرة طلاب العلم !
وهذه المكتبة الوحيدة كذلك رأيت الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير عدة مرات يزورها ويشتري منها .

----------


## طالبة العلم

> للأسف الشديد لا يوجد عندنا في المدينة المنورة إلا مكتبة واحدة للكتاب المستعمل وهي مكتبة أعيان في حي الأزهري   .


 اتمنى لو تكرمت أن تصف مكانها وصفاً دقيقاً حتى يتسنى لنا الوصول إليها بدون عناء ..

----------


## طالبة العلم

هل تعرفون مكتبات مستعمله في الأحسـاء ..

----------


## ناصر الدين الحنبلي

رقم المكتبة المستعملة في المدينة 048456901

----------


## ممعن النظر

الشيخ "الكتبي" عبدالكريم الخضير - حفظه الله - من أكبر رواد المكتبات المستعملة في العالم الإسلامي .

وهذا يفسر لنا إلمام الشيخ العجيب بالطبعات والفروق الدقيقة بينها .

حفظه الله ووفقه , وزادنا وإياه علماً نافعاً وعملاً صالحاً .

----------


## طالبة العلم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
> من يستطيع توفير لي كتاب الكرماني شرح البخاري 
> ارجو الافادة من الاخوة


إن كنت تسأل عن مكان بيعه ، فإني وجدته في مكتبة الرشد فرع طريق الملك فهد بالرياض ,, وأيضاً مكتبة الشنقيطي في جدة ..

----------

